# Garmin GPS



## Luked1980 (19 May 2015)

Hi All,

This is a massive ask and I am pretty sure I am going to be told where to go but thought it was worth a try,

I am riding in a 300 mile / 3 day charity ride next month (10th June) for a charity called Naomi House. We have been training over the last 4 months and has been going ok.

I have realised that I probably need a Sat Nav device of somesort that will point us in the right direction and tell us when to turn etc!

I wondered if anyone had a device I could borrow for the 3 days.

I have posted some links below so that you have a bit of information on my ride

http://www.arm.co.uk/blog/city-cycle-300.aspx

http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/fun...ction?userUrl=serocorcitycycle300&isTeam=true

I appreciate it is a costly bit of kit and most wouldn't lend to a stranger but you never know

Thanks

Luke


----------



## martint235 (19 May 2015)

Do you know how to use one? If you do I have an Etrex Legend HCX you can borrow with a cradle that you can cable tie to your stem. It's a decent unit, I only replaced it because it's not speedy acquiring satellites but that shouldn't be an issue for you.


----------



## Luked1980 (19 May 2015)

Thanks for the reply Martin, I haven't used one before but assumed (possibly wrongly) that you would put in a postcode and it would give you the route from there. I was told that Garmin do a cycle safe route which will include as many cycle paths as possible?

Does your one take you the most obvious route or will it take you to cycle paths?
Also will it reconfigure a route if you go the wrong way etc?


----------



## martint235 (19 May 2015)

Luked1980 said:


> Thanks for the reply Martin, I haven't used one before but assumed (possibly wrongly) that you would put in a postcode and it would give you the route from there. I was told that Garmin do a cycle safe route which will include as many cycle paths as possible?
> 
> Does your one take you the most obvious route or will it take you to cycle paths?
> Also will it reconfigure a route if you go the wrong way etc?


Yes it can do that. However on organised rides, they usually want you to follow their route rather than just what the unit believes to be the best route. This means plotting it out as a gpx on something like RideWithGPS although the organisers may provide you with a gpx file to load. Even if you're provided with a gpx, I personally would still be doing work on it to ensure it meets my needs.


----------



## Luked1980 (19 May 2015)

thanks Martin.

Garmin have been in touch and we have managed to secure 4 Garmin Edge 1000's for us to pick up tomorrow! Excellent result! Just a shame we have to give them back afterwards!


----------



## martint235 (19 May 2015)

That's a result.

Good luck with the ride.


----------



## PaulSecteur (19 May 2015)

Luked1980 said:


> t
> 
> Garmin have been in touch and we have managed to secure 4 Garmin Edge 1000's for us to pick up tomorrow! Excellent result! Just a shame we have to give them back afterwards!



WELL DONE GARMIN!!!!

(Yes, I did intend to shout that!)


----------



## e-rider (20 May 2015)

garmin edge 200 does basic route following for £80


----------



## Luked1980 (21 May 2015)

Went to the HQ in Totton yesterday and picked them up, quite a snazzy bit of kit. Particularly the Livetracking that you can do, will put the wife's mind at rest a little. Just have to explain that if I stop for more than an hour then she needs to start making calls!


----------

